#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Bekeerling zoekt zorgzame dame

## _Adil

Salaam aleikom,

Ik ben een bekeerling van 29 oud die op zoek is naar een dame om in de toekomst mee te trouwen in sha Allah.

Ik:
-Woonachtig in Rotterdam
-Pas afgestudeerd (hbo)
-Werk momenteel als uitzendkracht, tot ik wat vind wat beter bij mijn opleiding past
- Praktiserend, rustig, ruimdenkend, hou van humor, zorgzaam, behulpzaam, baardje en 1.70m

Jij:
-Woonachtig in omgeving Rotterdam
-Serieus, praktiserend of intentie om te praktiseren, zorgzaam, liefdevol, begripvol

Heb je interesse of vragen? Stuur gerust een pb.

----------


## youngandmodest

ik ben geinteresseerd kun je me pmen?

----------


## _Adil

Up!!!

----------


## _Adil

Up!!!

----------


## _Adil

Up!!!

----------


## _Adil

Up!!!!

----------

